# 

## plusultra

Czy są osoby, które samodzielnie wykonały płytę? Z pozoru wygląda na to, że wykonanie jej jest łatwiejsze niż fundamentu na ławach.
Czy macie może zdjęcia z poszczególnych etapów. Rady jak ustrzec się błędów?

----------


## edomek

Ja u siebie robiłem po kolei:
Odmierzenie samemu zarysu wykopów.
Zebranie ziemi do odpowiedniego poziomu
Zagęszczenie rodzimego podłoża
Zasypanie piaskiem około 15-20 cm i ponowne zagęszczenie - i tak 5 razy ( w jednym miejscy było około 80 -90 cm piachu)
Cały czas zagęszczarka 250 kg
Następnie geodeta wytyczył nam zarys budynku ( zarys po styropianie od zewnątrz, do tego poprosiłem go aby co ok 5 m zaznaczył nam poziom zero)
W tym momencie betoniarka, szpadel poziomica i do dzieła.
Styropian 180mm twardy( ten na podłogi) powycinałem w bokach takie trójkąty piłą, aby można było "skleić" poszczególne płyty pianką.
Zostawiłem parę kawałków na rogi budynku, gdzie nie trzeba wycięć. 
Miejsca pod styro podkopywałem sobie łopatą i sprawdzałem czy styropian wejdzie. Zostawiałem sobie około 1-3 cm luzu. Potem zaprawa do wykopu i na nią styropian. Wyrównanie do sznurka ( te od geodety) i poziomica. I tak leciałem dookoła.
Po objechaniu całego zarysu, poszedł pod nóż drenaż. Łopata i kopanie. Złapanie ogólnego spadku dookoła. Geowłóknina, żwir, rura, sprawdzenie spadku - najlepiej łatą 3 m i zasypanie żwirem. Dobrze to robić w 2 -3 osoby. Przy zasypywaniu, rurę lubi "podnieść" żwir i kicha ze spadku. Zawinięcie geowłókniną i zasypanie piachem.
Po drenażu zrobiliśmy opaskę przeciwwysadzinową ( styro 80 mm) . Po przysypaniu jej piachem zaczeliśmy robić instalacje wewnątrz.
Mogliśmy je zrobić przed opaską, bo tak musieliśmy 6 arkuszy wyciągać i układać od nowa.
Podciągneliśmy  prąd, kiche od wody, rure do gwc na przyszłość, i kabelki różnorakie ( do bramy furtki oświetlenia ogrodu) , zrobiłem jeden wolny przepust tak na wszelki wypadek. Wyprowadziłem również bednarkę w wykop pod drenażem na uziemienie około 30 m.
Kolejna sprawa to kanalizacja. Wszystkie wejścia ( sedesy , umywalki itd ) zrobiliśmy około 1,5 cm pod poziomem płyty.
W tak przygotowaną płytę wypoziomowaliśmy dokładnie piach w środku i zagęściliśmy ostatecznie ( delikatnie przy kanalizacji).
Całość wyłożyliśmy folią 0,5 z wywinięciem na boki. Najlepiej rozłożyć jeden kawałek i go przygnieść paczkami styro, co by nie podwiało.
I zaczynasz układać xps-a. U mnie poszedł basf 3035sc w dwóch warstwach po 100mm. Jak dojedziesz do krawędzi foli, rozkładasz kolejny kawałek foli, przygniatasz i sklejasz oba folią butylową. I znów rozkładanie xps. Jak ułożysz siadasz na cokole pijesz piwko i podziwiasz zielony ( u mnie ) domek  :big grin: 
Bierzesz piankę i wszystkie szparki między płytami uzupełniasz . A, te pionowe płyty też musisz uszczelnić pianką ( szparka jak wyjdzie w rogu i połączenia płyt) Na to wszystko u nas siatka fi 10 z oczkami co 10 cm ( miała być fi 8 wg projektu, ale udało się kupić taką w baaaardzo dobrej cenie).
Potem dajesz zbrojenie dookoła domu i pod ścianami, tak jek będziesz miał w projekcie. Zbrojenie zrób na razie bez "wąsów" , bo trudno jest je nosić i układać. Jak już wsadzisz już wsadzisz w wanne zbrojenie to unosisz je do góry i wsuwasz wąsy. Po zawiązaniu wszystkiego dajesz rozprowadzenie wody do każdego pkt. U mnie poszła jeszcze podłogówka. Po wszystkim dajesz dystanse ( takie drabinki z drutu) i kładziesz drugą warstwę siatki.
Wszystko wiążesz.. Przy zalewaniu warto zrobić sobie takie grabie bez zębów do wyrównywania betonu, bardzo to ułatwia praę

----------


## gall86

Dzięki za idealny, szczegółowy opis. Do pełni satysfakcji brakuje fotek, ale może jeszcze tu trafią  :smile:  Mam także kilka pytań.

Czy na podbudowę wystarcza zagęszczony piach? Zakładałem danie  jakiegoś kruszywa o większych wymiarach, a ostatnią warstwę z piasku. Tutaj widzę sam piasek. Druga kwestia to dawanie rurek instalacyjnych (woda, podłogówka) bezpośrednio w płytę. Czy to nie jest zbyt ryzykowne rozwiązanie? Na pewno wygodniejsze, bo na taką płytę można od razu wrzucić kafle czy co innego.

----------


## edomek

Parę fotek jest w moim dzienniku, ale mogę  je jutro wkleić.
Zapomniałem dodać, że jak ustawisz cokół musisz obrobić go dookoła siatką z klejem.
Co do kruszywa, to nie wiem. Miałem w projekcie piach albo pospółkę.

----------


## BabaBuduje

@edomek
Położyłeś folię pod XPS, czy na XPS?
Na XPS powinna być folia, jako warstwa poślizgowa.

Nie napisałeś też o zawibrowaniu betonu listwą wibracyjną.

----------


## edomek

Folia poszła pod xps, chociaż okazuje się że jest zbędna. Mimo wszystko zrobiłem wg projektu. Warstwa ślizgowa?
Myślałem, że tak jest w wylewaniu posadzki, a nie płyty która waży ponad 120t.
Tak, zapomniałem dodać , że beton wibrowany  :big grin: . Mój błąd, sorka

----------


## skolos

Właśnie kończę wiązać zbrojenie więc może opisze jak to było u mnie:

1. Badania geotechniczne - wyszło ze mam w jednym narożniku torf grubość ok 30-40 cm 
2. Zmiana posadowienia z fundamentów na płytę (projekt wykonał kolega zgodnie z moimi wytycznymi) + jego wyliczenia konstrukcyjne 
3. Znajomy geodeta wyznaczył budynek wymiar + 1 m z każdej strony
4. Ziemia została wybrana do gruntów nośnych (od 1,2 do 2,2 m) !!!! - średnio ok 1,7 m masakra !!
5. Dno wykopu zostało odebrane przez geotechnika + wpis do dziennika budowy
6. Ułożona bednarke 63m + geowłóknina w miejscach o najgorszych parametrach 
7. Przed zasypaniem wykopu należało odpompować wodę  :sad:  ok 5 -10 m^3 kto by liczył
8. zagęszczanie co 20-30 cm czas zagęszczania warstwy ok 4h !! zagęszczarka mała ok 80-90 kg (bo była za darmo)
w miejscu w którym było najwięcej torfu (narożnik ok 2x2 m) zostało wymieszane 350kg cementu z ok 2-3 m^3 piasku i zagęszczone. (polecam)
9. po zagęszczeniu wszystkich warstw (ok 10-12 dni dni) max warstwa zagęszczonego pasku to 2,5 m (piasek wystaje ponad grunt rodzimy ok 30 cm)
został wyznaczony dom - osie ścian nośnych
10. ułożono kanalizacje rury o grubości ścianki 4mm
11. ułożono chudziak warstwa 10cm 
12. folia 0,5 mm, następnie xps 10 cm (2x5cm frez + na zakład) + folia 0,3mm
13. płyta grubość 20 cm zbrojona fi 10 oczko 20 cm pod słupami dozbrojona fi 14 (kolega jest szalony i czasami przesadza) ilość stali ok 2,3 tony 
szalunek z desek następnie zostanie oklejony XPS 25cm. (docelowe ocieplenie domu 30cm)

Aktualnie kończę wiązać górę zbrojenia (niestety mam tylko 2h po pracy)  - *wszystkie prace wykonałem sam ! poza kanalizacją !* powierzchnia płyty to 125 m^2

Jak ktoś chce foto to dać znać... 

Sebastian

----------


## jurek1980

Ja od końca sierpnia pomagam koledze na budowie, również robił płytę fundamentową. Samemu wątpię że dasz radę, my robimy w trzy osoby od pon do pt po 3-4h w soboty i dni wolne wychodzi ponad 10h.

Choć to nie moja płyta ale spędziłem przy niej ponad 100h więc znam ją od podszewki. 

Może opiszę jak wyglądały prace:

1. Koparka zdjęła humus 0,8m-1,1m
2. Ubiliśmy dno wykopu
3. Ułożyliśmy pętle GWC
4. Rozłożyliśmy pospółkę ponad 500ton, zagęszczaliśmy ją zagęszczarką 200kg po 25-30cm. Wyszliśmy 10cm poniżej poziomu drogi.
5. Rozłożenie kanalizacji.
6. Ułożenie foli budowlanej
7. Szalowanie i zalanie chudziaka 10cm, to było nie lada wyzwanie w 3 osoby rozprowadzić ponad 30m3 B15 który był gęsty jak cholera ale po 3h było po robocie.
8.Później przyszła kolej na rozłożenie styropianu XPS na podłodze 10cm i15 cm na zakładkę, później 18cm na ścianki które były szalunkiem płyty.
Na przystawkę zużyliśmy ponad 150 puszek kleju do styropianu. To była najdłuższa robota podczas całej płyty a mianowicie 10-12 dni, codziennie po 8m3.
9. Na styropian rozłożyliśmy folię 0,5.
10. No i najprzyjemniejsza rzecz- zbrojenie siatka(12x12) fi10 dołem, pod ścianami nośnymi fi16 i w niektórych miejscach odgięte do góry pręty fi20 (tak swoją drogą te pręty fi20 są cholernie ciężkie)
Tutaj do pomocy doszło 4 pracowników z firmy kumpla więc w 7 osób zbroiliśmy płytę przez tydzień oni po 12h a ja tylko popołudniami dochodziłem na 4h. Ile stali weszło ciężko powiedzieć ale na pewno dużo.
11. Potem nadeszła najgorsza robota a mianowicie wibrowanie i zalewanie płyty 30cm. Miały być dodatkowe posiłki ale wyszło tak że znów standardowa ekipa 3 osoby kontra 85 m3 betonu to już nie były przelewki na szczęście beton był bardzo lepki i łatwo się układał, ale i tak nikomu nie życzę takiej roboty. Ja operowałem pompą i się zmachałem jak szczur, a co ma powiedzieć kumpel który zacierał i poziomował posadzkę cały czas na kolanach.

Jak będziesz sam zalewać to załatw sobie więcej osób najlepiej 6-7 żeby mogli się zmieniać bo 4h na stojąco z wariującą pompą bądź na kolanach jest zdecydowanie za dużo.

12. Następnie  podlewanie.
13. W dalszej kolejności ułożenie odwodnienia, tynkowanie styropianu i izolacja przeciw wilgociowa 

 W sobotę zalanie płyty a dzisiaj już przyjechała silka na płytę, płyta jest bez żadnych rys ani pęknięć. I chyba od jutra będziemy murować.

Ogólnie jestem zadowolony z budowy płyty, bardzo łatwo się ją układa pod warunkiem że masz więcej niż jedną parę rąk do pomocy.
Do tego dochodzi kolejna zaleta taka że płyta bardzo dobrze nadaję się do budowy domu pasywnego ponieważ ciepło nigdzie nie ucieka.

Pozdrawiam. Jurek

PS. W razie pytań pisz śmiało.

----------


## tmann*

A po co plyta 30-cm? Jakich gigantyczny budynek?
Stosujac zbrojenie rozproszone oraz tradycyjne (wieniec 4 x fi12, strzemionka co 15cm, po brzegach) od wykopu po scianki wysadzinowe, szalunki, podsypke warstwowo zageszczona, rury i wpusty, XPS pod plyta, zapiankowanie, wszystkie folie i zalanie oraz wibrowanie betonu, 3 chlopaki pracuja nie cale 4 dni, czyli 4 dzien juz kolo poludniu idzie beton. 5 dzien tylko jak plyta jest wieksza niz 180 - 200m². Do wibrowanie najlepiej listwa wibracyjna, ona zalatwia 2 kroki w jednym, gladzi i wyrownuje, a jednoczesnie ladnie wibruje, i beton ladnie sie uklada.

Patrzac na koszty robocizna, i biorac pod uwage ze przy samorobki sie placi 23% VAT a firma wystawia fakture na 8%, to nawet nie wiem czy majsterkowanie po samemu sie az tak oplaca.

----------


## edomek

Gdziekolwiek się pytałem koszt robocizny przy mojej płycie to min 15 tys max 45.
Tak, że u mnie warto było. Większość rzeczy wykonywałem sam albo z bratem. Po pracy w ciągu 2 miesięcy.

----------


## skolos

> Gdziekolwiek się pytałem koszt robocizny przy mojej płycie to min 15 tys max 45.


I tu się zgadzam z kolegą ... koszt mojej płyty wyniesie ok 33 tyś (z odliczeniem VAT za materiały) więc warto.
Jak pytałem się firm odnośnie kosztu płyty przy w/w warunkach to nie mógłbym sobie pozwolić na budowanie w tym roku (sam koszt wymiany gruntu był straszny). Nadmienię że nie rozważałem nawet zbrojenia rozproszonego, wole starą szkołę ... szczególnie że stal kupiłem bardzo tanio .... 

Pozdrawiam,
Sebastian

----------


## tmann*

15 - 45 tys robocizna, jak 3-4 osoby pracuja 4-5 dni...  :ohmy: 
wymiana gruntu u nas specjalnie nie ma wplywu na cene, poniewaz koparka i tak jest od strony inwestora, a przewaznie ona nie dluzej niz 2 dni potrzebna. Plyta 125m² z XPS 10cm u nas kosztowalaby niecale 34 tys w komplecie z drenazem, scianki przeciwwysadzinowe do 1,2m, wszystkie elementy termoizolacyjne z XPS300 itd, plus koszty koparke i piasku.

----------


## skolos

> plus koszty koparke i piasku.


Czyli ok + 10-12 tyś zł i o ile dobrze zrozumiałem Twoją wypowiedz wcześniej na zbrojeniu rozproszonym. (technologia dla mnie nie akceptowalna)*

* tylko przez moje "bo tak właśnie chce jako inwestor a nie dla tego że uważam ją za złą !!"

Ok, każdy możne wybrać technologie i to czy robi sam czy nie, ja niestety z doświadczenia mam tak iż "trust no one".

Pozdrawiam
Sebastian

----------


## tmann*

> Czyli ok + 10-12 tyś zł i o ile dobrze zrozumiałem Twoją wypowiedz wcześniej na zbrojeniu rozproszonym. (technologia dla mnie nie akceptowalna)*
> 
> * tylko przez moje "bo tak właśnie chce jako inwestor a nie dla tego że uważam ją za złą !!"
> 
> Ok, każdy możne wybrać technologie i to czy robi sam czy nie, ja niestety z doświadczenia mam tak iż "trust no one".
> 
> Pozdrawiam
> Sebastian


koparka kosztuje ok 100zl/godz, a piasek latwozageszczalny ok 20zl/t z transportem, czasami troche mniej. Trzeba liczyc okolo 2t/m³, czyli w Twoim przypadku, na 1,7m, faktycznie by wyszlo ok 11000zl. Nie wiem oczywiscie, jaki masz grunt, ale taka sytuacje jeszcze nie mielismy, najwieksza wymiana gruntu ktora mielismy, byla 1,2m.
Zbrojenie rozproszone: Kazdy po swojemu. Te plyty sa obliczone i sprawdzone, stosujemy najdrozsze i najlepsze wlokna, ktore maja do tego atesty, i w tej technologii mozna zrobic nawet stropy i plyty na palach.
Ty masz XPS pod plyta, tak jak trzeba, ale smieszne dla mnie zawsze jest, jak ludzi mowia o zbrojenie rozproszone, ze jest zle itd, a jednoczesnie wsadzaja pod plyta EPS.  :smile: 

P.S. Tak zle z tym "trust noone" chyba nie jest, bo chociaz zdecydowalesz sie na "nowoczesna" technologie, czyli plyte, a nie na lawy  :wink:

----------


## skolos

> koparka kosztuje ok 100zl/godz, a piasek latwozageszczalny ok 20zl/t z transportem, czasami troche mniej. Trzeba liczyc okolo 2t/m³, czyli w Twoim przypadku, na 1,7m, faktycznie by wyszlo ok 11000zl. Nie wiem oczywiscie, jaki masz grunt, ale taka sytuacje jeszcze nie mielismy, najwieksza wymiana gruntu ktora mielismy, byla 1,2m.
> Ty masz XPS pod plyta, tak jak trzeba, ale smieszne dla mnie zawsze jest, jak ludzi mowia o zbrojenie rozproszone, ze jest zle itd, a jednoczesnie wsadzaja pod plyta EPS. 
> P.S. Tak zle z tym "trust noone" chyba nie jest, bo chociaz zdecydowalesz sie na "nowoczesna" technologie, czyli plyte, a nie na lawy


Dokładnie jest tak jak piszesz:
niestety grunt był zły torf + namuły wiec nie było wyjścia wybrać wszystko tak "po bożemu". (wiedziałem to kupując działkę miałem badania geotechniczne) .
A "trust no one" było niestety do firm budowlanych (nie mówię tu o płytach) ani nie o technologii ... widziałem już wiele. 
Mam po drugiej stronie ulicy 2 budowy pierwsza wstrzymana przez nadzór budowlany ! tak zwalone wszystko że kąta prostego nie ma itd. druga mój kolega z pracy zamiast po stanie zero iść w górę musi iść w dół bo piasek pod chudziakiem nie został zagęszczony .... jak coś takiego widzę to mi ciśnienie skacze ... 

Mała fotka wykopu w punkcie gdzie robione jest ok 2.2 m.






FYI:Za koparkę dałem 100 zł /h czas pracy ok 15h wykop + zasypywanie nie pamiętam ile  do tego piasek ok 13 zł / tona z transportem (mam znajomego który ma żwirownie  :wink:  ). 
Zwykłe zbrojenie nie wyszło mi drogo ponieważ tak jak pisałem ok 2.3 tony stali po 2.25 zł / kg +VAT - mam kolegę co sprzedaje więc były max upusty  :wink:  XPS 300 nasiąkliwość max 0,7% po 28dniach ... więc ok ... 

Pozdrawiam
Sebastian 

PS> Osobiście nie mam nic do zbrojenia rozproszonego  :wink:

----------


## jajmar

> Zbrojenie rozproszone: Kazdy po swojemu. Te plyty sa obliczone i sprawdzone, stosujemy najdrozsze i najlepsze wlokna, ktore maja do tego atesty, i w tej technologii mozna zrobic nawet stropy i plyty na palach.


Rozumiem że zbrojenie rozproszone "zastępuje" tradycyjne, prosze o podanie tych atestów.  Prosze o pdoanie konkretów która norma PN , EN dopuszcza tego typu zbrojenie. Bardzo chętnie zapoznam się z tym materiałem.

----------


## tmann*

> Rozumiem że zbrojenie rozproszone "zastępuje" tradycyjne, prosze o podanie tych atestów.  Prosze o pdoanie konkretów która norma PN , EN dopuszcza tego typu zbrojenie. Bardzo chętnie zapoznam się z tym materiałem.


Zgadza sie, zastepuje zbrojenie tradycyjne, ale sa rowniez przypadki, gdzie trzeba stosowac i to i to. Jest jednak jeden "ale": W tej chwili bardzo ciezko dostac te projekty w jezyku polskim. Obliczenia tych plyt wg. norm mozna zrobic tylko pomoca oprogramowaniu tych producentow, w Polsce ten programik jest niedostepny.

Podstawą obliczenia jest wytyczne DAfStb-Richtlinie Stahlfaserbeton, Marzec 2010, razem z DIN 1045, Pażdziernik
2008.
obliczenie jest ważne tylko przy stosowaniu włókien stalowych z
zakotwieniem mechanicznym wg. *DIN EN 14889-1* (włókna stalowe
do zastosowania konstrukcyjnego).

W razie pytan oraz pomocy przy dostarczenia projektu prosze o wiadomosc na priv lub mailem.

----------


## plusultra

A co Waszym zdaniem lepiej wykonać: szalunek z desek/płyt a potem obkleić płytę xps  czy szalunek z xps?

----------


## edomek

szalunek z desek potem doklejac xps, jak dla mnie bez sensu, podwojna robota.
Przy tym musisz zrobić wykop dookoła płyty na min 60 cm, żeby zlicować z płytą, brak możliwości wypełnienia szczelin między xps poziomym i pionowym.Piach zawsze może Ci się obsypać z pod płyty.
Na spokojnie dajesz szalunek z xps ( u mnie był z eps100). Na pewno nic się nie rozejdzie  :big grin:

----------


## skolos

> Na spokojnie dajesz szalunek z xps ( u mnie był z eps100). Na pewno nic się nie rozejdzie


Zgadzam się mimo że robiłem szalunek z desek lepiej to zrobić z XPS w jednym strzale, znacznie łatwiej ...  

Sebastian

----------


## gall86

Na czym trzyma się szalunek z xps/eps? Czy na tyle przyklei się do betonu, że będzie to solidne połączenie?

----------


## skolos

Witaj

Jest zazwyczaj obsypany piaskiem i to wystarcza lub do tego deski i zaparty łatami.
Doskonale się trzyma betonu! nie trzeba się martwić że coś będzie nie tak.

Pozdrawiam
Sebastian

----------


## d**ol**

Witam
Co sądzicie o kształtkach  z firmy IZODOM 2000 .?
Czemu to takie drogie i kto to kupuje  mnie pani policzyła na płytę 13x24 m  75 tys za same kształtki .Czy rzeczywiście styropor aż tak drogi jest  czy też oni się aż tak cenią . Nie powiem fajna sprawa ale cena astronomia nie koniecznie chodzi o mój przypadek . Ja rozumiem że forma na te kształtki kosztowała ale chyba nie ma się wrócić w pierwszych 50 zleceniach  ale  rozłożyć w następnych 10.000. Zrezygnowałem z tego na rzecz normalnego styroporu bo po prostu mnie nie stać na ich kształtki  :bash:  .
http://www.izodom2000polska.com/inde...entowa&lang=pl
Bardzo fajny mają system na strop ale boje się nawet pisać bo znowu ceny kosmiczne  mi podadzą.

----------


## sama w domu

Po dpłyte fundamentowa powinno się stsować styrodur XPS. Niemniej gdzies na forum przeczytałam, że dla obniżenia kosztów można zrobić tak, że tam gdzie będa stały ściany nośne to oczywiście pod płyta owinien być XPS, ale tam gdzie ścian nosnych nie będzie mozna zastosować zamiast XPS styropian EPS w tej twardej odmianie podłogowej (bodajże 200). Czy taki zabieg jest zgodny ze sztuka czy jest to proszenie się o kłopoty i taka oszczędność może odbić się czkawką?

Druga sprawa, to przeczytałam, że na cokół, obwód płyty, czy jak to fachowo nazwać tez powinno się zastosować XPS. W tym miejscu obciążeń juz nie ma żadnych a przewaga zastosowania XPS to to że tak nie pije wody, ale czy można zamiast opaski z XPSa zrobić opaske ze styropianu fundamentowego, czyli takiego AQUA, HYDRO, itp? taki styropian jest zabepzieczony (bodajże o ile się nie naruszy jego zewnętrznej struktury) przed nasiąkaniem (nie wiem czy w takim samym stopniu jak XPS) a tez jest od XPSa dużo tańszy. Czy mozna takim styro zastąpic XPS? Tym bardziej, że na dizałce poziom wód gruntowych jest ponad 2 m pod terenem

----------


## vega1

można zastosować AQUA, HYDRO, itp 
Ja uważam że taki nadaje się również pod płytę a nie tylko na opaskę. No ale ostatnio zdania na forum w tej kwestii są podzielone...
Lecz spokojnie znajdziesz kogoś kto Ci zaprojektuje bez XPS-a.

----------


## mic81

> Witam
> Co sądzicie o kształtkach  z firmy IZODOM 2000 .?
> Czemu to takie drogie i kto to kupuje  mnie pani policzyła na płytę 13x24 m  75 tys za same kształtki .Czy rzeczywiście styropor aż tak drogi jest  czy też oni się aż tak cenią . Nie powiem fajna sprawa ale cena astronomia nie koniecznie chodzi o mój przypadek . Ja rozumiem że forma na te kształtki kosztowała ale chyba nie ma się wrócić w pierwszych 50 zleceniach  ale  rozłożyć w następnych 10.000. Zrezygnowałem z tego na rzecz normalnego styroporu bo po prostu mnie nie stać na ich kształtki  .
> http://www.izodom2000polska.com/inde...entowa&lang=pl
> Bardzo fajny mają system na strop ale boje się nawet pisać bo znowu ceny kosmiczne  mi podadzą.


ja na płytę 17 x 11 dostałem wycenę 29 tys brutto - drogo ale chyba warto mimo wszystko

----------


## d**ol**

Witam
To co twój m2 kosztuje 155zl a mój 240 zł  to co tu jest zgrane  . Porypane te  firmy liczą jak chcą  ceny z fusów biorą To co 26 tyś się poszło na drzewo wysrać .

----------


## Arturo72

> ja na płytę 17 x 11 dostałem wycenę 29 tys brutto - drogo ale chyba warto mimo wszystko


Oczywiście,podobnie jak kable,wszak zależy Ci na "taniości"  :wink:

----------


## observer

> Witam
> To co twój m2 kosztuje 155zl a mój 240 zł  to co tu jest zgrane  . Porypane te  firmy liczą jak chcą  ceny z fusów biorą To co 26 tyś się poszło na drzewo wysrać .


kolego rzygać się chce jak się czyta takie wpisy,miej umiar   z tym sraniem albo zażyj jakieś środki

----------


## kori

Panowie, a ją już sama nie wiem.
Czy robić ławy czy płytę.
Wychodzi pow płyty ok 90m/kw
Wykonawca twierdzi że koszta będą.porównywalne czy ława czy plyta.

Ławę + ścianie fund chce ocieplic styodurem, do tego izolacje icopal.

Co radzicie???

----------


## imrahil

> Panowie, a ją już sama nie wiem.
> Czy robić ławy czy płytę.
> Wychodzi pow płyty ok 90m/kw
> Wykonawca twierdzi że koszta będą.porównywalne czy ława czy plyta.
> 
> Ławę + ścianie fund chce ocieplic styodurem, do tego izolacje icopal.
> 
> Co radzicie???


A co chcesz osiągnąć? Większość ludzi tutaj robi płyty dla wyeliminowania mostka cieplnego do gruntu. Gdyby mi na tym nie zależało, to pewnie robiłbym ławy.

----------


## kori

rozumiem, ok
mam tylko pytanie

gdyby porownac budowę lawy+sciana fund vs plyta fundamentowa
o ile może okazac się drozsza plyta w materiale????

wykonawstwo ekipa powiedziała ze może zrobić w tej samej cenie czy to będzie lawa, czy plyta

----------


## fotohobby

A jak można dać ci odpowiedź, skoro nie wiadomo jaka płyta i jakie ławy ?
Ile metrów płyty napisałaś, ale czym ocieplonych ? Ile metrów ław ? Jak ocieplonych ? Jak ocieplona podłoga !

----------


## kori

ławy ocieplone styrodurem 10cm, podłoga na gruncie w planach ocieplana eps twardy podłoga 15cm (do końca jeszcze nie wiem jaki dokładnie styro na podłogę)
Ławy mam zaprojektowane 80cm, bloczki fundamentowe 60mb x1.2m = 72m/kw

no i pytanie czy zostawić tak jak jest czy przeprojektowa na plyte

----------


## kori

na prawde nikt nie doradzi??

----------


## observer

> na prawde nikt nie doradzi??



a badania gruntu?

----------


## vega1

> ławy ocieplone styrodurem 10cm, podłoga na gruncie w planach ocieplana eps twardy podłoga 15cm (do końca jeszcze nie wiem jaki dokładnie styro na podłogę)
> Ławy mam zaprojektowane 80cm, bloczki fundamentowe 60mb x1.2m = 72m/kw
> 
> no i pytanie czy zostawić tak jak jest czy przeprojektowa na plyte


pytanie co chcesz osiągnąć? Jakiej rady szukasz? Zwolennik płyt, podpowie Ci aby przeprojektować na płytę. Przeciwnik, powie że tak jest ok.

----------


## imrahil

> na prawde nikt nie doradzi??


Jeśli nie wiesz po co Ci ta płyta, to zostaw ławy  :smile:

----------


## Barth3z

A czy pod płytę można zastosować takie płyty PUR?:
http://allegro.pl/plyta-plyty-izolac...176333928.html

Współczynniki przewodzenia ciepła - 0,022 W/mK prawie 2x lepszy jak dla XPS'a, 
nasiąkliwośćwodą jeszcze mniejsza, 
tylko ta wytrzymałość na ściskanie min. 140 kPa przy 10% odkształceniu. 

Dodatkowo płyty dwustronnie laminowane aluminium (idealne przy zastosowaniu ogrzewania podłogowego w płycie) !

----------


## plusultra

A jak z izolacją przeciwwilgociową? Wywijaliście folię pod  ściany zew?

----------


## imrahil

to chyba nie ten temat, tu jest o płycie fundamentowej  :smile:

----------


## HenoK

> A czy pod płytę można zastosować takie płyty PUR?:
> http://allegro.pl/plyta-plyty-izolac...176333928.html
> 
> Współczynniki przewodzenia ciepła - 0,022 W/mK prawie 2x lepszy jak dla XPS'a, 
> nasiąkliwość wodą jeszcze mniejsza, 
> tylko ta wytrzymałość na ściskanie min. 140 kPa przy 10% odkształceniu. 
> 
> Dodatkowo płyty dwustronnie laminowane aluminium (idealne przy zastosowaniu ogrzewania podłogowego w płycie) !


Mimo wszystko należałoby zobaczyć przeznaczenie tego materiału.
Na swojej stronie internetowej - http://www.hale-frost.pl/poliureta-miekkie1.html - producent nic nie pisze o takim zastosowaniu tego materiału.
Należałoby więc przeprowadzić jego badania pod kątem takiego zastosowania.
Moim zdaniem zbyt duże ryzyko, tym bardziej, że cena podobna do ceny XPS.

----------


## perm

> Mimo wszystko należałoby zobaczyć przeznaczenie tego materiału.
> Na swojej stronie internetowej - http://www.hale-frost.pl/poliureta-miekkie1.html - producent nic nie pisze o takim zastosowaniu tego materiału.
> Należałoby więc przeprowadzić jego badania pod kątem takiego zastosowania.
> Moim zdaniem zbyt duże ryzyko, tym bardziej, że cena podobna do ceny XPS.


Też tak uważam. Raczej producenci pochwaliliby się możliwością zastosowania tego pod fundament.

----------


## Barth3z

Chyba już zaczynają się dowiadywać, bo pojawiła się aukcja ze zdjęciami podłogi w dużej hali:
http://allegro.pl/ogrzewanie-podlogo...212463236.html
- trzecie zdjęcie.

Na allegro pojawiła się kolejna firma która produkuje laminowane płyty PIR ALU. Tam też wspominają o możliwościach zastosowania płyt jako izolacja podłogi na gruncie. Fakt, to nie jest info o izolacji płyty fundamentowej, ale może dlatego, że po prostu Ci producencie nie wiedzą o takiej możliwości realizacji fundamentu ?

Różne głosy pojawiają się na forum. *vega1* piszę, że dla dobrze zaprojektowanej płyty można zastosować EPS 100 ?!

----------


## imrahil

Zdaje się, że Legallet wkładał swego czasu EPS100 pod swoje płyty, ale ja bym raczej nie ryzykował.

----------


## Barth3z

Jeśli ten XPS będzie osiągalny w Polsce, za sensowną kwotę (ok. 450zł) to nie musiałbym się zastanawiać na płytą PIR:
http://building.dow.com/eu/gbr/en/pr.../xenergysl.htm

----------


## skrabi

a co w nim takiego niesamowitego poza szarym kolorem?

----------


## perm

ja bym dał granulat szkła piankowego. Wprawdzie to najdroższa opcja ale to tak jakby dom stał na gruncie. Mogę zrozumieć że lekki stosunkowo szkieletor stoi na EPS. I tylko taki. Szkło piankowe można dostać już za 260 zł/m3. 30 cm warstwa wyjdzie ok 85 zł/m2. Wiem że sporo ale nie trzeba już dawać pod płytę nic więcej. W większości warunków gruntowych wystarczy zebrać humus, nasypać granulat z rurkami wszelkimi i odwodnieniem, zagęścić i wylać płytę. Nie jestem oczywiście przedstawicielem jakiegoś producenta ale jak większość z was wie rozgryzam temat izolacji pod płytą od już prawie 4 lat. Moim zdaniem lepszego wyboru niż granulat w tej chwili nie ma. Chyba że ktoś chce płytę bezpośrednio na gruncie plus wiersz ze szkła piankowego pod ścianami, plus wylewki na EPS.   :smile:  Cenowo wyjdzie na jedno.

----------


## observer

> ja bym dał granulat szkła piankowego. Wprawdzie to najdroższa opcja ale to tak jakby dom stał na gruncie. Mogę zrozumieć że lekki stosunkowo szkieletor stoi na EPS. I tylko taki. Szkło piankowe można dostać już za 260 zł/m3. 30 cm warstwa wyjdzie ok 85 zł/m2. Wiem że sporo ale nie trzeba już dawać pod płytę nic więcej. W większości warunków gruntowych wystarczy zebrać humus, nasypać granulat z rurkami wszelkimi i odwodnieniem, zagęścić i wylać płytę. Nie jestem oczywiście przedstawicielem jakiegoś producenta ale jak większość z was wie rozgryzam temat izolacji pod płytą od już prawie 4 lat. Moim zdaniem lepszego wyboru niż granulat w tej chwili nie ma. Chyba że ktoś chce płytę bezpośrednio na gruncie plus wiersz ze szkła piankowego pod ścianami, plus wylewki na EPS.   Cenowo wyjdzie na jedno.


no nie kolego,ponieważ proporcja wynosi prawie 2 : 1 po zagęszczeniu,także z ceną nie wyjdziesz na wynik,który podałeś

----------


## Barth3z

> a co w nim takiego niesamowitego poza szarym kolorem?


λ0.032 W/mK nawet przy grubości 20cm. Niespotykana wartość dla XPS'ów.

----------


## fotohobby

> λ0.032 W/mK nawet przy grubości 20cm. Niespotykana wartość dla XPS'ów.


O 18% lepsza lamdba, o 18% gorsza wytrzymalość na ściskanie przy 2% odkszatałceniu, o 233 % gorszy wskaźnik długotrwałej nasiąkliwości.
Pytanie, ile wtedy wynosi lambda rzeczywista  :wink: 

Synthos robi chyba szary XPS, nazywa sie Prime, parametry ma chyba podobne do tego Dow

----------


## vega1

http://www.finnfoam.pl/index.php?pag...2d57cac353b8a3

----------


## fotohobby

Ciekawe opracowanie

----------


## Barth3z

płyty XEnergy produkowane są w grubościach osiągających nawet 20cm. 

Jedną warstwą jesteśmy w stanie zapewnić bardzo dobrą izolację. Jakie są przeciwwskazania co do zastosowania tylko jednej warstwy XPS'a 20cm w stosunku do 2x po 10cm ?

Łatwiej, szybciej a przez co taniej układa się jedną warstwę 20cm.

----------


## fotohobby

> płyty XEnergy produkowane są w grubościach osiągających nawet 20cm. 
> 
> Jedną warstwą jesteśmy w stanie zapewnić bardzo dobrą izolację. Jakie są przeciwwskazania co do zastosowania tylko jednej warstwy XPS'a 20cm w stosunku do 2x po 10cm ?


Oprócz tego, że są niedostępne w hurtowniach, nie ma przeciwwskazań  :smile: 
A z tym "łatwiej, szybciej, taniej" to jest chyba oszczędność 2h dla czterech ludzi.

Przypominasz mi taka użytkowniczkę, co usilnie szukała bloczków silikatowych o wymiarach 100x100x24 cm bo miało być szybciej i taniej.
Nie wiem, czy zaczęła wreszcie budowę  :smile:

----------


## perm

> no nie kolego,ponieważ proporcja wynosi prawie 2 : 1 po zagęszczeniu,także z ceną nie wyjdziesz na wynik,który podałeś


Producenci podają zalecane zageszczenie do 20%. Skąd wziąłeś te 2 : 1?

----------


## Barth3z

> Oprócz tego, że są niedostępne w hurtowniach, nie ma przeciwwskazań 
> A z tym "łatwiej, szybciej, taniej" to jest chyba oszczędność 2h dla czterech ludzi.
> 
> Przypominasz mi taka użytkowniczkę, co usilnie szukała bloczków silikatowych o wymiarach 100x100x24 cm bo miało być szybciej i taniej.
> Nie wiem, czy zaczęła wreszcie budowę


Nic na siłę  :smile:  Mam czas to się rozglądam i wyszukuję.
Zleży mi na pasywności, dlatego kombinuję. Idealnie pasują mi 20cm płyty PIR o U= 0,022, ale nikt chyba jeszcze nie zastosował ich pod płytę fundamentową. Szukam alternatywy dla takich płyt.

----------


## fotohobby

No więc pozostaje ryzyko związane z zastosowaniem materiału, któregi chyba nikt do tych celów nie stosował, albo 30 cm XPS, jak zrobił to choćby R&K.

----------


## tmann*

wszystko piękne i ladne, ale fotohobby moim zdaniem myśli w dobrym kierunku. 
Dom pasywnego per definitionem ma U poniżej 0,15 W/m²K, a to spokojnie mamy już w przypadku 20cm XPS pod i np. 10cm EPS na plycie. Jeśli uwzgednimy opaske przeciwwysadzinowe, to jeszcze lepiej wychodzi.
Również trzeba brac pod uwagę, ze jednak w przypadku gruntu straty ciepla sa najmniejsze, porowniane z scianami, dachem, oknami, wentylacja i ogrzewaniem itd.

Moim zdaniem na razie lepszych, prostszych i pewniejszych rozwiazan niż XPS pod plyta nie ma. Może będą, może inne produkty będą miely atesty i badanie na takich zastosowan, ale moim zdaniem w tej chwili nie ma co przekombinowac.

----------


## perm

> Nic na siłę  Mam czas to się rozglądam i wyszukuję.
> Zleży mi na pasywności, dlatego kombinuję. Idealnie pasują mi 20cm płyty PIR o U= 0,022, ale nikt chyba jeszcze nie zastosował ich pod płytę fundamentową. Szukam alternatywy dla takich płyt.


No to by zachować proporcje musisz dać 40 cm PIR na ściany i 60 cm na strop. Do tego okna już nie 3 szybowe ale podwójne jak na pływalni. W takim domu za ogrzewanie może służyć szklanka gorącej herbaty.  :smile:

----------


## perm

> ...
> Moim zdaniem na razie lepszych, prostszych i pewniejszych rozwiazan niż XPS pod plyta nie ma. Może będą, może inne produkty będą miely atesty i badanie na takich zastosowan, ale moim zdaniem w tej chwili nie ma co przekombinowac.


Granulat, granulat! Nic go nie pobije jeżeli chodzi o prostotę zastosowania, pewność trwałości w każdych warunkach czy np odporność na szkodniki. Cena jeszcze jest wysoka ale moim zdaniem jak producentów będzie więcej to ceny pójdą w dół i to mocno. To się w końcu robi z odpadów.

----------


## observer

> Granulat, granulat! Nic go nie pobije jeżeli chodzi o prostotę zastosowania, pewność trwałości w każdych warunkach czy np odporność na szkodniki. Cena jeszcze jest wysoka ale moim zdaniem jak producentów będzie więcej to ceny pójdą w dół i to mocno. To się w końcu robi z odpadów.


co zrobisz jeśli będzie wysoki poziom wody bez możliwości odprowadzenie drenażu bo takich sytuacji teraz wiele,geowłóknina puści do środka wodę

----------


## perm

> co zrobisz jeśli będzie wysoki poziom wody bez możliwości odprowadzenie drenażu bo takich sytuacji teraz wiele,geowłóknina puści do środka wodę


A co zrobisz z każdą inna izolacją? Nie można dopuścić do tego by izolacja była w wodzie. Styro owinięte folią też nie gwarantuje że będzie sucho. Wystarczy mała dziurka i zrobi się mokry materacyk. To tez już pisałem. Płyta na izolacji musi mieć skuteczne odwodnienie albo być wyniesiona nad poziom gruntu razem z izolacją.

----------


## Barth3z

Tak robią w Czechach:
http://www.pasivnidomy.cz/detail/mpk...-penoskle.html
- projekt płyty przeznaczony na wysoki poziom wód gruntowych

----------


## Barth3z

> No to by zachować proporcje musisz dać 40 cm PIR na ściany i 60 cm na strop. Do tego okna już nie 3 szybowe ale podwójne jak na pływalni. W takim domu za ogrzewanie może służyć szklanka gorącej herbaty.


A skąd te proporcje bierzesz??? Nie wystarczy trzymać się wytycznych NF15 ?
Dlaczego każesz mi stosować 40cm PIR na ścianie ? bo chcę dać 20cm pod płytę ? Toż to absurd.

*vega1* podał fajny link. Bardzo ciekawy opis działania wody w płytach XPS FINNFOAM - http://www.finnfoam.pl/index.php?pag...8eaf1c27b09a40. Bardzo ciekawa jest też informacja o przenikalności cieplnej.

----------


## perm

> A skąd te proporcje bierzesz??? Nie wystarczy trzymać się wytycznych NF15 ?
> Dlaczego każesz mi stosować 40cm PIR na ścianie ? bo chcę dać 20cm pod płytę ? Toż to absurd.
> ...


Ucieczka ciepła nie jest równa dla wszystkich przegród w domu. Najwięcej ucieka go przez strop, potem ściany, najmniej zaś przez podłogę. Wynika to z praw fizyki i jest raczej oczywistą prawdą. Dziwię sie że tego nie wiesz. Dlatego też by ten przepływ ciepła zrównowazyć trzeba stosować izolację o największym R dla stropu, mniejszym dla ścian i najmniejszym dla podlogi. Oczywiście ma tu też znaczenie powierzchnia wymiany największa dla ścian. Przez podłogę jak się szacuje ucieka ok 5% ciepła, przez ściany 15 - 25% i strop podobnie. Przez okna ok 20 do 30%. Reszta to wentylacja. Gdybyś chciał ograniczyć ucieczkę ciepła w równym stopniu dla wszystkich przegród to na sciany powinienes dać 3 - 4 razy grubszą izolację niż pod płytę. Te 40 cm to mało. Powinienes dać ok 60 cm by ucieczka ciepła była równa dla tych dwóch przegród.

----------


## tmann*

> Granulat, granulat! Nic go nie pobije jeżeli chodzi o prostotę zastosowania, pewność trwałości w każdych warunkach czy np odporność na szkodniki. Cena jeszcze jest wysoka ale moim zdaniem jak producentów będzie więcej to ceny pójdą w dół i to mocno. To się w końcu robi z odpadów.


 :big grin:  Już do mnie dotarlo ze ten material jest Twoim faworytem. I przyznam Ci racje, ma swoje zalety. Ale z mojego punktu widzenia ma wade w cenie i w parametrach. Ja i tak codziennie mam dyskusje na temat drogiego XPS'a i na parametry izolacyjne, a jeśli teraz bym wyskoczyl z tym granulatem, to byłoby jeszcze więcej tych dyskusji. Trzeba brac również pod uwagę geowloknine, która do tego jest potrzebna. Tu się zaleca przynajmniej jakość 190g/m², a ilosc wcale nie jest taka mala.
Tak jak pisalem, na przyszlosci nie wzkluczam inne technologie... (edytowane na zyczenie użytkownika  :smile: )
Jeszcze biorac pod uwagę punkt, w którym tez się zgadzamy, mianowicie fakt ze straty ciepla w przypadku podlogy sa najmniejsze w domu, uważam ze XPS nadal jest najlepszym wyborem.

Fajny link na temat XPS i jego cechy pod wplywem niekorzystnych warunków.

----------


## Barth3z

*perm*  źle liczysz. Podajesz udziały procentowe i mówisz, że 5% strat ciepła przez podłogę wymusza 4x większe ocieplenie na ścianach. To nie zmienia się liniowo ! Jeśli zwiększysz choćby dwukrotnie izolację na ścianie względem podłogi, to rozkład procentowy się zmieni w taki sposób, że na ścianie spadnie dwu krotnie a zwiększy się na pozostałych przegrodach.
Twoje zalecania co do zwiększenia izolacji na poszczególnych przegrodach jakie mi zasugerowałeś nie równoważą proporcji. W takim przypadku największe straty ciepła miałbym do gruntu. 
Masz rację, że straty do gruntu są najmniejsze ze wszystkich przegród, ale nie tak się liczy ilość izolacji dla jego zrównoważenia. Popatrz na tabelę określającą standard NF15.
Opis tych danych znajduje się w http://www.nfosigw.gov.pl/download/g...tyk_-_domy.pdf i zauważ, że rzeczywiście, na rysunkach przedstawiających straty, do gruntu ucieka ok. 5-10%, a przez ściany ok. 13-19%. A jednak wartość współczynnika przenikania ciepła przez ścianę jest 0,10 a przez podłogę 0,12.

----------


## observer

> Już do mnie dotarlo ze ten material jest Twoim faworytem. I przyznam Ci racje, ma swoje zalety. Ale z mojego punktu widzenia ma wade w cenie i w parametrach. Ja i tak codziennie mam dyskusje na temat drogiego XPS'a i na parametry izolacyjne, a jeśli teraz bym wyskoczyl z tym granulatem, to byłoby jeszcze więcej tych dyskusji. Trzeba brac również pod uwagę geowloknine, która do tego jest potrzebna. Tu się zaleca przynajmniej jakość 190g/m², a ilosc wcale nie jest taka mala.
> Tak jak pisalem, na przyszlosci nie wzkluczam inne technologie, ale na razie ciesze się z tego, ze mamy unikalny sposób który jest sprawdzone i działa bardzo dobrze.
> 
> Jeszcze biorac pod uwagę punkt, w którym tez się zgadzamy, mianowicie fakt ze straty ciepla w przypadku podlogy sa najmniejsze w domu, uważam ze XPS nadal jest najlepszym wyborem.
> 
> Fajny link na temat XPS i jego cechy pod wplywem niekorzystnych warunków.



kolego,jesteś fachowcem,nie ukrywam ,ale z tym unikalnym sposobem to już przegiąłeś / odzywa się znów marketing /

----------


## perm

> *perm*  źle liczysz. Podajesz udziały procentowe i mówisz, że 5% strat ciepła przez podłogę wymusza 4x większe ocieplenie na ścianach. To nie zmienia się liniowo ! Jeśli zwiększysz choćby dwukrotnie izolację na ścianie względem podłogi, to rozkład procentowy się zmieni w taki sposób, że na ścianie spadnie dwu krotnie a zwiększy się na pozostałych przegrodach.
> Twoje zalecania co do zwiększenia izolacji na poszczególnych przegrodach jakie mi zasugerowałeś nie równoważą proporcji. W takim przypadku największe straty ciepła miałbym do gruntu. 
> Masz rację, że straty do gruntu są najmniejsze ze wszystkich przegród, ale nie tak się liczy ilość izolacji dla jego zrównoważenia. Popatrz na tabelę określającą standard NF15.
> Opis tych danych znajduje się w http://www.nfosigw.gov.pl/download/gfx/nfosigw/pl/nfoopisy/804/1/2/podrecznik_dobrych_praktyk_-_domy.pdf i zauważ, że rzeczywiście, na rysunkach przedstawiających straty, do gruntu ucieka ok. 5-10%, a przez ściany ok. 13-19%. A jednak wartość współczynnika przenikania ciepła przez ścianę jest 0,10 a przez podłogę 0,12.


Muszę to przeanalizować ale jedna rzecz już rzuciła mi się w oczy. Wykres % strat ciepła jest podany dla domu już ocieplonego wg standardu WT 2008. 
Biorąc pod uwagę pierwszy dom będzie to mniej więcej dla ściany, średnio 10.5 cm EPS, dachu/stropu 13 cm EPS, podłogi na gruncie 8 cm EPS, przy czym dla gruntu przyjęto zerowy opór cieplny co moim zdaniem jest błędem dla większości przypadków ale wynika z niemożności ustalenia, choćby pobieżnego jakiegoś średniego oporu który mógłby być przyjęty do obliczeń. Przy takich założeniach przez podłogę ucieka ok 5% ciepła. Pomińmy pozostałe straty. (wentylacja, okna).
Pytaniem na które to opracowanie nie odpowiada a jest bardzo ważnym dla inwestora jest określenie jaka izolacja na poszczególnych przegrodach da największe oszczędności na ogrzewaniu. Dla pierwszego budynku, podłoga generuje, przy całościowym zapotrzebowaniu na energię 135 KWh/m2 (Warszawa) 6,75 KWh/m2. Ściana 17 KWh/m2, dach podobnie. 3 krotne zwiększenie grubości izolacji ścian i dachu da straty energii na m2 dla każdego z nich na poziomie podłogi. Czyli inaczej, każda z przegród wygeneruje takie same koszty w przeliczeniu na m2. Sensowne chyba? Dlaczego akurat podłoga ma być traktowana szczególnie?

W twoim przypadku, jak juz pisałem, jeżeli chcesz zachować takie same koszty generowane na m2, przy 20 cm PIR musiałbyś dać 60 cm PIR na ściany i strop.

Dodane: Brakuje w tym opracowaniu wykresu procentowego strat energii na m2 dla domu FN 40 i FN 15 wg przyjętych założeń dotyczących grubości izolacji dla poszczególnych przegród.

----------


## tmann*

> kolego,jesteś fachowcem,nie ukrywam ,ale z tym unikalnym sposobem to już przegiąłeś / odzywa się znów marketing /



No dobra, niech Ci będzie. Skoro już cytowalesz, nawet nie ma sensu edytować tego. Ale coz, nie będę udawal ze naprawiam samochodow, a pewnie możesz mi przyznać, ze staram się jak najbardziej doradzać i pomoc zamiast reklamować się.   :smile:

----------


## Barth3z

*perm*, dalej źle liczysz.
Przede wszystkim uznajesz, że nie ma ścian ani podłogi. Nie uwzględniasz przenikalności dla ściany - np. silka jak i betonu. Odnoszenie się do samej izolacji jest nie właściwe. Należy przeliczyć straty na poszczególnych przegrodach z uwzględnieniem ściany np. silki, która jest zdecydowanie cieplejsza od wylewanego betonu w płycie fundamentowej (nie wspominając o ytongu).
W poniższym linku na stronie 32 masz podane szerokości ścian dla stałej grubości izolacji. Zakładają zmianę ściany z porothermu z 30 na 18, wpsolczynnik przenikania zmienia się w stosunku 0,22 do 0,28 (dla 12cm izolacji) http://www.waze.pl/documents/dopobra...%20PASYWNE.pdf 

Poza tym nie wiem jak wygląda przegroda dla przytoczonych przez ciebie wartości liczbowych 6,75kW dla podłogi i 17kW dla ściany. Dlatego liczenie izolacji x 3 na ścianę jest nie poprawne.

Wyznacznikiem do poprawnego wyliczenia grubości izolacji są parametry przytoczone w opracowniu:
_Do obliczeń wykonanych zgodnie z normą z normą PN-EN ISO 6946 przyjęto następujące założenia: 
ściana zewnętrzna, Rsi=0,13 m2K/W , Rse=0,04 m2K/W, opór cieplny warstw nośnych 0,20 m2K/W, 
dach, Rsi=0,10 m2K/W, Rse=0,04 m2K/W, założono 10% udział drewna w warstwie niejednorodnej z izolacją, 
stropodachdach, Rsi=0,10 m2K/W, Rse=0,04 m2K/W, opór cieplny warstw nośnych 0,20 m2K/W, 
podłoga na gruncie, Rsi=0,17 m2K/W, Rse=0,04 m2K/W, pominięto opór pozostałych warstw, bez oporu cieplnego gruntu, 
strop nad nieogrzewaną piwnicą, Rsi=0,17 m2K/W, Rse=0,17 m2K/W, opór cieplny warstw nośnych 0,20 m2K/W._

Czy nie zastanawia Cię fakt przyjętego współczynnika 0,12 dla podłogi w stosunku do 0,10 dla ściany? Ktoś to musiał w końcu wyliczyć. I nie sądzę, że pominięty opór gruntu w znacznym stopniu wpływa na wartość tych parametrów. Jeśli by tak było, to przyjęto by jakąś średnią.

Znalazłem opracowanie dla niemieckiego budownictwa, gdzie U dla ścian jest to 0,10 a dla gruntu 0,14 przy *optymalnej* izolacji cieplnej budynku. Dalej nie jest to x 3:
http://www.waze.pl/documents/dopobra...%20PASYWNE.pdf - strona 38

----------


## perm

> *perm*  źle liczysz....


No to zabawmy się w liczenie. Chcesz zastosować  20 cm PIR o lambdzie (średnio) 0,0030. Zamieniając (dla ułatwienia) istniejący w cytowanych obliczeniach  8 cm EPS 0,0040 uzyskasz zmniejszenie strat ciepła przez podłogę w przykładowym budynku do 2 KWh/m2 (w przybliżeniu). Budynek z artykułu ma powierzchnię ok 170m. Roczna oszczędność z tytułu zastosowania 20 cm PIR/PUR zamiast 8 cm EPS wyniesie ok 800 KWh tj, zakładając grzanie prądem ok 400 zł. Koszt PIR na taki domek zakładając płyty z okładziną alu to jakieś 200 zł/m2 (cena płyty PIR/PUR w obustronnym ALU o grubości 80 mm to 80 zł za 0,75 m2) to wychodzi 35 tyś. 8 cm.  EPS to 2300 zł. Różnica to 33 tysiące. Zwrot po mniej więcej 100 latach. Prąd drożeje ale nawet zakładając 5 krotny wzrost ceny inwestycja zwróci się po 20 latach. Wystarczy by nie warto było w to inwestować. Oczywiście obliczenia są baaaardzo pobieżne ale, myślę zbliżone do prawdziwych kosztów. 20 cm XPS zamiast PIR kosztowałby ok 80 zł/m2 czyli na całość ok 14 tyś. Oszczędność mniejsza bo lambda inna więc pi razy drzwi 300 zł rocznie. Też nie bardzo.

----------


## perm

> *perm*, dalej źle liczysz.
> Przede wszystkim uznajesz, że nie ma ścian ani podłogi. Nie uwzględniasz przenikalności dla ściany - np. silka jak i betonu. Odnoszenie się do samej izolacji jest nie właściwe. Należy przeliczyć straty na poszczególnych przegrodach z uwzględnieniem ściany np. silki, która jest zdecydowanie cieplejsza od wylewanego betonu w płycie fundamentowej (nie wspominając o ytongu).
> W poniższym linku na stronie 32 masz podane szerokości ścian dla stałej grubości izolacji. Zakładają zmianę ściany z porothermu z 30 na 18, wpsolczynnik przenikania zmienia się w stosunku 0,22 do 0,28 (dla 12cm izolacji) http://www.waze.pl/documents/dopobrania/001_Schlagowski_Wizja_BUD%20PASYWNE.pdf 
> 
> Poza tym nie wiem jak wygląda przegroda dla przytoczonych przez ciebie wartości liczbowych 6,75kW dla podłogi i 17kW dla ściany. Dlatego liczenie izolacji x 3 na ścianę jest nie poprawne.
> 
> Wyznacznikiem do poprawnego wyliczenia grubości izolacji są parametry przytoczone w opracowniu:
> _Do obliczeń wykonanych zgodnie z normą z normą PN-EN ISO 6946 przyjęto następujące założenia: 
> ściana zewnętrzna, Rsi=0,13 m2K/W , Rse=0,04 m2K/W, opór cieplny warstw nośnych 0,20 m2K/W, 
> ...


Ja przytoczyłem przykłady z tego opracowania. Musieli założyć przenikalność cieplną całej przegrody obliczając straty ciepła dla budynku wg normy WT 2008 inaczej te obliczenia byłyby błędne. Nie ma znaczenia tak naprawdę z czego są te ściany, stropy i podłogi w opracowaniu o ile dla wszystkich przykładów są takie same. Obliczenia grubości izolacji dla budynków o różnych rodzajach ścian są możliwe ale nie pozwoliły by na obliczenia grubości izolacji w zależności od jej rodzaju dla budynku NF 40 i NF 15 dokonanych w tym opracowaniu. Nie może być inaczej bo wystarczyłoby zrobić podłogę z pianobetonu o grubości 50 cm by podobny wynik uzyskać bez jakiejkolwiek izolacji pod podłogą.

----------


## perm

> *...*
> Czy nie zastanawia Cię fakt przyjętego współczynnika 0,12 dla podłogi w stosunku do 0,10 dla ściany? Ktoś to musiał w końcu wyliczyć. I nie sądzę, że pominięty opór gruntu w znacznym stopniu wpływa na wartość tych parametrów. Jeśli by tak było, to przyjęto by jakąś średnią.
> 
> Znalazłem opracowanie dla niemieckiego budownictwa, gdzie U dla ścian jest to 0,10 a dla gruntu 0,14 przy *optymalnej* izolacji cieplnej budynku. Dalej nie jest to x 3:
> http://www.waze.pl/documents/dopobrania/001_Schlagowski_Wizja_BUD%20PASYWNE.pdf - strona 38


Oj, zastanawia i to od dłuższego czasu. Wszystkie dane które przytoczyłem są z tego opracowania.

----------


## Barth3z

My chyba o dwóch różnych rzeczach rozmawiamy... Ja mówię o stratach ciepła porównując przegrody - grunt, ściana, a ty prawdopodobnie bierzesz pod uwagę sumaryczne metry kwadratowe ściany budynku w stosunku do jego podłogi. Zakładając, że pole powierzchni ścian jest 3x większa od powierzchni płyty fundamentowej to rzeczywiście, należy dać 3x więcej izolacji na ścianie, aby tego ciepła uciekało tyle samo przez wszystkie ściany co przez podłogę. Tak ?

Co do zastosowania PIR'a jako izolację ściany jest nieopłacalne. Nawet mimo tego, że cena płyty PIR ALU o grubości 20cm to kwota 80zł netto/m2 (można znaleźć na allegro), czyli ok 400zł netto za 1m3. Cena ta jest porównywalna z ceną XPS'a, a termicznie wygrywa z nim dwukrotnie. Rozmawiamy zatem tylko o podłodze.

----------


## grzeniu666

Dla mnie sensowne wydaje się konfigurowanie ociepleń przegród zważywszy na pi*oko równy czas zwrotu. Zestaw: 30cm EPS31 na ściany + 20cm XPS38 pod płytę (nawet bez dodatkowego styro pod posadzkę)  + 50-60cm 040 w strop/dach wydaje się na czuja OK. Ja również pod płytę bym żadnych PIRów nie-dedykowanych nie dawał. No chyba że potrzeba się załapać na jakieś dotacje czy pasivhausy, to już bym raczej dodawał EPSa pod wylewkę.

*Barth3z*, super projekt, będę podpatrywał. Powodzenia!

*perm*, doczekamy się kiedyś na forum relacji z Twojej płyty na foamglassie?  :smile:  Tak chwalisz i zapowiadasz... do dzieła!  :big grin: 

Pozdrawiam!

----------


## perm

> ...*perm*, doczekamy się kiedyś na forum relacji z Twojej płyty na foamglassie?  Tak chwalisz i zapowiadasz... do dzieła! 
> 
> Pozdrawiam!


Moja będzie na piachu. Jak już pisałem, nie daje pod płytę nic. Powód jest banalny. Piwnica.  :smile:

----------


## perm

> My chyba o dwóch różnych rzeczach rozmawiamy... Ja mówię o stratach ciepła porównując przegrody - grunt, ściana, a ty prawdopodobnie bierzesz pod uwagę sumaryczne metry kwadratowe ściany budynku w stosunku do jego podłogi. Zakładając, że pole powierzchni ścian jest 3x większa od powierzchni płyty fundamentowej to rzeczywiście, należy dać 3x więcej izolacji na ścianie, aby tego ciepła uciekało tyle samo przez wszystkie ściany co przez podłogę. Tak ?
> 
> Co do zastosowania PIR'a jako izolację ściany jest nieopłacalne. Nawet mimo tego, że cena płyty PIR ALU o grubości 20cm to kwota 80zł netto/m2 (można znaleźć na allegro), czyli ok 400zł netto za 1m3. Cena ta jest porównywalna z ceną XPS'a, a termicznie wygrywa z nim dwukrotnie. Rozmawiamy zatem tylko o podłodze.


No nie. Przeczytaj dokładnie te opracowanie które linkowałeś. Tam na początku jest obliczony procentowy udział przegród, okien i wentylacji w stratach ciepła. Policzony dla konkretnych budynków ocieplonych wg standardu WT 2008. W nim jest podane maksymalne U przegrody (jako całości), przeszkleń i wentylacji. Wg tych zapisów autor (szkoda że nie wiadomo kto to) wyliczył zapotrzebowanie na ciepło poszczególnych budynków podając wartość KWh/m2/rok. Wykonał również wykres kołowy pokazujący procentową utratę ciepła przez poszczególne przegrody, okna i wentylację. Ten wykres odnosi się do wartości KWh/m2/rok obliczonej wcześniej. Inaczej nie miałby sensu. Kształt budynku a więc stosunek powierzchni ścian do kubatury również jest podany i uwzględniony w obliczeniach. Zauważ że te procenty różnią się w zależności własnie od kształtu. Pozwala to na odwrotną operację czyli przeliczenie % na jednostki KWh/m2/rok co też zrobiłem (bardzo pobieżnie)  i opisałem. Wynik tych obliczeń pozwala autorowi na wnioski tyczące się domów w standardzie FN 40 i FN 15. Wykonał on również tabelkę pokazującą U przegrody (kompletnej, bo inaczej nie miało by to sensu) w zależności od rodzaju i grubości izolacji. Ta tabelka pozwoliła mi, zgodnie z zastosowaną w pracy metodą policzyć grubość izolacji dla przykładowego domu jednorodzinnego ocieplonego wg WT 2008. Ten dom jest określony w opracowaniu jako 1. Wnioski jakie zaprezentowałem nie mogą być inne, co więcej wydają się być w zgodzie z logiką. Zauważ że w domu nr 1, już ocieplonym proporcje grubości ocieplenia przegród są następujące: podłoga - 0,8, ściana - 1,0, strop - 1,3. Proporcje utraty ciepła to; podłoga - 1, ściana - 3, strop - 3. Dla domu nieocieplonego te proporcje byłyby jeszcze bardziej niekorzystne dla ścian i stropu. Sensownym byłoby gdyby udział poszczególnych przegród w generowaniu strat ciepła w przeliczeniu na m2 budynku był równy czyli wynosił podłoga - 1, ściana - 1, strop - 1. Dlaczego nie jest w domu z przykładu. Taki stosunek ( 1 - 1 - 1) oznacza, przy różnej ucieczce ciepła przez te przegrody stosunek grubości izolacji podłoga - 1, ściana - 3, strop - 4 (mniej więcej). Czyli: podłoga np 10 cm EPS, ściana 30 cm EPS a strop 40 cm EPS. W domu wg standardu WT 2008 oznacza to zbyt duży, w stosunku do kosztów ogrzewania koszt izolacji.
Takie podejście ma większość autorów programów służących do obliczania grubości izolacji. Przy pewnej wartości pojawi się komunikat ze jest to nieopłacalne bo jest to zbyt kosztowne w stosunku do oszczędności ciepła.

W domu pasywnym jednak, kosztów nie bierze się pod uwagę. Powinien więc ten stosunek być zachowany. Czemu nie jest, nie wiem choć zastanawiam się nad tym od dłuższego czasu. Być może popełniam jakiś błąd, niestety, jeżeli tak to nie jestem w stanie dostrzec gdzie. Brakuje w tym opracowaniu wykresu strat procentowych dla domu w standardzie FN 40 i FN 15. Dałyby odpowiedź jaki jest stosunek grubości izolacji poszczególnych przegród do wartości generowanych strat ciepła i być może pokazał czego nie wziąłem pod uwagę.

----------


## Barth3z

Jak nie jak tak  :smile:  
Sprowadzę to do prostego porównania: Jeśli w tym przytaczanym domu masz załóżmy 200m2  ścian, a podłogi 100m2, to ty chcesz zrównoważyć straty ciepła jakie przenikają przez 100m2 podłogi do 200m2 ścian, a powinieneś 100m2 podłogi do 100m2 ścian. Jeśli tak byśmy liczyli, to dla 10 piętrowego domu to 1m izolacji na ścianie byłoby mało do zrównoważenia strat do gruntu.

Najlepszym byłoby porównanie dwóch bloków w postaci sześcianu. Jeden zawieszony w powietrzu, drugi "opatulony ziemią w takim rozkładzie temp. jakie występują pod budynkiem. Wówczas do obydwu kostek dostarczasz tyle samo ciepła. Obie kostki są zaizolowane PIR'em 20cm i manipulujesz tylko poprzez dokładanie izolacji do tej kostki zawieszonej w powietrzu.

Sądzę, że wówczas okazałoby się, że grubość izolacji ściany dla bloku zawieszonego w powietrzu trzeba zwiększyć o te 20% (wg polskich wytycznych) - 40% (wg niemieckich wytycznych).

----------


## perm

> Jak nie jak tak  
> Sprowadzę to do prostego porównania: Jeśli w tym przytaczanym domu masz załóżmy 200m2  ścian, a podłogi 100m2, to ty chcesz zrównoważyć straty ciepła jakie przenikają przez 100m2 podłogi do 200m2 ścian, a powinieneś 100m2 podłogi do 100m2 ścian. Jeśli tak byśmy liczyli, to dla 10 piętrowego domu to 1m izolacji na ścianie byłoby mało do zrównoważenia strat do gruntu.
> 
> Najlepszym byłoby porównanie dwóch bloków w postaci sześcianu. Jeden zawieszony w powietrzu, drugi "opatulony ziemią w takim rozkładzie temp. jakie występują pod budynkiem. Wówczas do obydwu kostek dostarczasz tyle samo ciepła. Obie kostki są zaizolowane PIR'em 20cm i manipulujesz tylko poprzez dokładanie izolacji do tej kostki zawieszonej w powietrzu.
> 
> Sądzę, że wówczas okazałoby się, że grubość izolacji ściany dla bloku zawieszonego w powietrzu trzeba zwiększyć o te 20% (wg polskich wytycznych) - 40% (wg niemieckich wytycznych).


Stosunek objętości do powierzchni ścian (czyli pośrednio ścian do podlogi) jest uwzględniony w obliczeniach autora opracowania. Dlatego dla różnych domów różny jest procentowy rozkład strat ciepła. 
Porównanie sześcianów jest oczywiście najbardziej obiektywne ale trzeba uwzględnić kierunkowość przepływu ciepła. Zawsze płynie do góry (o ile nie jest niczym wymuszone). Dlatego właśnie straty sa największe dla stropu, najmniejsze dla podłogi. Ziemia jest dodatkowym izolatorem, w obliczeniach autora nie uwzględnianym. Tą kierunkowość przepływu ciepła widać również w jego symulacjach. Nie jest jednak ona uwzględniana (dla podłogi) w projektowaniu domów pasywnych. Tego właśnie nie rozumiem. Podłoga w domu pasywnym jest bardziej "pasywna" niż ściana czy strop. Symulacja dla domu pasywnego zakłada dwukrotnie większe straty ciepła przez strop niż przez podłogę mimo takiej samej powierzchni. Jest to niekonsekwencja której nie mogę zrozumieć.

----------


## Barth3z

Podrążyłbym jeszcze ten temat, ale chyba bez jakieś pracy doktorskiej się nie obejdzie.
Co do ziemi jako izolator, to nie zawsze. W pewnych warunkach (wysoki poziom wód gruntowych) to można nazwać nawet "złodziejem ciepła".

----------


## amir

Szukam konstruktora płyty fundamentowej. Mój projektant domku drewnianego tego niestety nie potrafi a grunt jest trudny - torf i woda gruntowa na 0,8m. Czy ktoś może mi kogoś polecić?

----------


## tmann*

Na torfie grozi Ci i tak wymiana gruntu, nawet plyte się nie buduje na torf. Jednak, jest to dużo taniej niż palowanie, wsadzenie studzienek itd., czyli nie ma co się zastanawiać.

Pozdrawiam

Thomas

----------


## perm

> Szukam konstruktora płyty fundamentowej. Mój projektant domku drewnianego tego niestety nie potrafi a grunt jest trudny - torf i woda gruntowa na 0,8m. Czy ktoś może mi kogoś polecić?


Torf i woda? Ile tego torfu? Masz badania geologiczne? Nie dziwię się twojemu projektantowi. Torf musisz wybrać. Gorzej jak jest parę metrów, co jest bardzo prawdopodobne . Woda, jeżeli max na 0,8 to nie problem. Tu płyta raczej nie pomoże. Pale albo studnie albo jak torfu dużo szukać innej działki.

----------


## amir

Torfu niecały metr - spokojnie. Po prostu wybieram do piasku który jest nośny i zagęszczam to co nawiozę. Znalazłem natomiast taką ofertę: http://oferia.pl/usluga/item1059464-...owe-od-70zl-m2 . Czy ktoś może zna tę firmę? Ponoć z materiałem wychodzi to 180pln za 1m2 gotowej płyty?

----------


## perm

> Torfu niecały metr - spokojnie. Po prostu wybieram do piasku który jest nośny i zagęszczam to co nawiozę. Znalazłem natomiast taką ofertę: http://oferia.pl/usluga/item1059464-fundamenty-plyty-fundamentowe-od-70zl-m2 . Czy ktoś może zna tę firmę? Ponoć z materiałem wychodzi to 180pln za 1m2 gotowej płyty?


180/m2 to bardzo tanio. Na pewno jest to płyta bez izolacji pod spodem. Niech ci zrobią kalkulację i napiszą co wchodzi w skład ceny. Zwykle firmy wykonujące płyty robią też projekt. Nie musiałbyś szukać projektanta.

----------


## firewall

> Torfu niecały metr - spokojnie. Po prostu wybieram do piasku który jest nośny i zagęszczam to co nawiozę. Znalazłem natomiast taką ofertę: http://oferia.pl/usluga/item1059464-...owe-od-70zl-m2 . Czy ktoś może zna tę firmę? Ponoć z materiałem wychodzi to 180pln za 1m2 gotowej płyty?


70 zl/m2 to tanio nie jest. Przy średniej forumowej powierzchni ok.150m2 to za robociznę biorą ok.11 000 zł. A materiał pewnie kalkulowany na siatkę fi 8, beton 20cm i folię  0,5mm( czyli beton 60zł, siatka 35zł folia 4zl, za fatygę 11zł). I już masz 180zł/m2 z materiałem.

----------


## amir

Mój domek ma powierzchnię zabudowy niecałe 6,5m x 9,5m. Zatem powierzchnia płyty chyba nie powinna odbiegać od tych wymiarów?? Dodam, że domek jest w technologii lekkiej szkieletowej.

----------


## plusultra

Mam pytanie natury wykonawczej: jak płyta  jest wylewana to jak beton wyrównać/wypoziomować? Ściągnąć listwą? jak to dokładnie robiliście?

----------


## amir

Dostałem taką ofertę od wspomnianej firmy na wykonanie płyty tzw niesystemowej, co forumowicze na to?:



Koszty wykonania płyty fundamentowej grzewczej niesystemowej:






Orientacyjna cena materiałów przyjąłem ceny 
-beton b20 - 280zł /m3
-stal cena 2,5zł/kg
do tego folia, podsypka 30cm, szalunki, styropian 


Co przy założeniu grubości warstw 
-podsypka 30cm 
- folia x2 
- styropian gr. 20cm
- zbrojenie 
- płyta fundamentowa  grubości 15cm


co daje około  114zł brutto/m2 -materiały


Projektant na etapie projektowania dobiera odpowiednie grubości poszczególnych warstw oraz  ilość zbrojenia, co ma wpływ na cenę materiału



W umowie jest wykonanie standardowej podsypki gr. 30cm (lub innej podanej przez projektanta). 


Cena za zagęszczenie dodatkowej ilości gruntu do ustalenia.

----------


## vega1

nic tu nie ma. Nie jasna oferta.

----------


## amir

Poza tym jest 70pln/m2 za robotę... Tutaj wkleiłem koszty wg nich materiałów do wykonania płyty. O co jeszcze w takim razie pytać?

----------


## perm

> Poza tym jest 70pln/m2 za robotę... Tutaj wkleiłem koszty wg nich materiałów do wykonania płyty. O co jeszcze w takim razie pytać?


Nie pytaj, tylko jak zrobią ci w tej cenie to sie zdecyduj. Za 10 tyś będziesz miał stan 0. Tyle to większość płaci za samą izolację pod płytę. Ja bym jednak jeszcze policzył tradycyjny fundament z podłogami na gruncie. Może być jeszcze taniej.

----------


## [email protected]

Odgrzeję kotleta - u mnie robota samodzielna - stan zero wraz z hydrauliką, kanalizą wyszedł 23tys za 104m2 płyty - wyszlo 220zł/m2 bez roboty - ale od gruntu 20cm eps200 w 2 warstwach po 10cm na przekładkę i frez do tego, boki płyty 10cm eps200, beton B25-21m3, zbrojenie tylko pod scianami nośnymi, niestety tez wymieniałe grunt i to 2m - razem z wymiana 31tys. (ale piach miałem za pół darmo)

----------


## gall86

Pod płytą sam piach czy jakies tłuczeń też?

----------


## amir

Czy miałeś płytę grzewczą czy zwykłą?

----------


## [email protected]

> Pod płytą sam piach czy jakies tłuczeń też?


Tylko piach - zapraszam na mój dziennik (link w sygnaturze) - tam mam wklejone dość dużo zdjęć

----------


## [email protected]

> Czy miałeś płytę grzewczą czy zwykłą?


Zwykła


Korekta - płyta kosztowała mnie 21600 - na podworku mam jeszcze styropian frezowany eps200 ktory mi został, kilka paczek, jak przeliczyłem to jest tego za 1400zł - ale sie nie zmarmuje - zrobie z niego opaskę przeciwwysadzinową i przeciwilgociową wokół płyty.

Poza tym na 20cm styro i 20cm wylewki betonowej dam teraz jeszcze 10cm styropianu na to folia, podłogowe i jastrych - w sumie 56cm podłogi z czego 30cm styropianu - raczej nic mi nie ucieknie przez podłogę

----------


## gall86

BYłem w dzienniku i polecam innym, sporo dobrych zdjęc. Nie rozumiem natomiast idei dawania styropiany pod płytę i na płytę. Jeżeli chcesz grzać pompą ciepła (tak wynika z podpisu) to nie lepiej byłoby połozyć ogrzewanie bezpośrednio na płycie? Już nie mówię o położeniu na zbrojeniu, bo na to trochę za późno. Uzyskałbyś jakąś akumulację, która pozwoliłaby na wykorzystanie pompy w drugiej taryfie w dluzszym okresie.

----------


## [email protected]

Kiedy położę styropian i dam warstwę jastrychu to.... mam dwie warstwy akumulacyjne - pierwsza to 7cm wylewka jesli ciepło stamtad pojdzie przez styropian to skumuluje się w drugiej warstwie - podwójna zapora dla ucieczki ciepła to raz - drugie rury kanalizy i wody i tak trzeba gdzies schowac - wiec czy to 5cm czy 10 mnie nie gra róznicy ale parametry cieplne wyliczone przez projektanta daja do myslenia - raczej nie bedzie mi sie dom wychładzał przez podłogę.

----------


## gall86

wychładzał na pewno nie będzie, jednak według informacji, które uzyskałem na tym forum odgradzanie się od płyty nie spowoduje, że zakumuluje jakiekolwiek ciepło.na chłopski rozum wychodzi, że ciepło pójdzie tam gdzie ma łatwiej, czyli na dom, niż pod styropian (10cm EPS).
Ja wszelkie rury będę prowadził w płycie (woda) i pod płytą (kanaliza), a ogrzewanie zamierzam zatopić w płycie, przymocowane pomiędzy górnym i dolnym zbrojeniem.

----------


## [email protected]

Ale właśnie przecież o to chodzi - po co akumuluje się ciepło? Aby je oddać do domu a nie do piachu - tu wychodzi przewaga płyty nad podłogą na gruncie - zwykle zasypaną i zalany chudziak - jeśli jakiekolwiek ciepło ucieka przez warstwę styropianu - trafia do ziemi i znika - w moim przypadku trafai na drugą wylewkę i mając po jej stronie 20cm a nad sobą 10 znajdując łatwiejszą drogę do ucieczki idzie w górę - oczywiście nie wszystko ale też nikt mi nie wmówi że warstwa styropianu jest dla ciepła barierą nie do przebicia - zwłaszcza jeśli wierzchnia warstwa bedzie eps 100  a pod spodem mam dużo twardzszy eps200.
Ale to moja decyzja - Ty możesz oczywiście robić jak uważasz. Ja widziałem dwie podobne płyty i wiem, że ludzie nie narzekaja mimo że palą kotłami na paliwo stałe - a ja chce pompę.

----------


## gall86

oczywiście każdy robi jak chce, ja nie neguję żadnych rozwiązań, natomiast czytałem, że nawet jak rurki ułoży się w wylewce na płycie bez styro, to nie ma zbyt dużej akumulacji, bo ciepło nie pójdzie w głąb betonu, dodając po drodze styropian, będziesz ogrzewał prawdopodobnie tylko tę wylewkę 7cm.

----------


## [email protected]

Mnie bardziej chodzi o akumulację ciepła w dłuższym okresie czasu tzn aby płyta akumulowała i oddawała energie cieplną przez np. cały sezon. Podłogówka ma taką bezwładność że oddawanie ciepła i przyjmowanie przez płytę nie ma raczej znaczenia dla ogrzewania w jeden dzień - chodzi mi o to żeby podłoga nie wychładzała mi parteru czyli załączające się ogrzewanie podłogowe ma mniej pracy bo musi podnieść temperaturę w domu np tylko o 2st. w danym dniu a nie o 4 a to śa niższe rachunki zwłaszcza przy pompie ciepła.

----------


## fotohobby

Nie wydaje mi się, żeby jakąś większą ilość energii ten żelbet zakumulował. Ciepło pójdzie w olbrzymim procencie w górę, do pomieszczeń.
 Zanim zacznie "przebijać się" w dół, jak to określiłeś, to ty już wyłączysz ogrzewanie, żeby nie przegrzać pomieszczeń. Gdybyś zrobił 30cm styropianu na gruncie, a na tym płytę, to możnaby mówić o akumulacji
Wydaje mi się, że Towja płyta będzie mieć stałą temperaturę, niezależnie od pory roku i działającego/nie działającego ogrzewania.

----------


## gall86

o to mi wlaśnie chodzi, wystarczy przeliczyć ilość betonu, przez którą musi przejść ciepło, żeby wyjść do góry. dodanie styropianu jeszcze przyblokuje wedrówke ciepła do płyty.

----------


## [email protected]

Dalej się nie rozumiemy - warstwą akumulacyjną dla mnie jest warstwa jastrychu a nie płyta - ona ma zebrać tylko ciepło które się przedostanie od góry i nie dopuścić zimna od dołu (za to odpowiada 20cm styro eps200- pewnie że można było ogrzewanie robić w płycie ale - po pierwsze u mnie nie ma prawie zbrojenia - wiec gdzie niby miałem dac podłogówkę - 20cm na dnie betonu? A nawet gdyby było to wcale nie jest prosto ułożyc ogrzewanie w zbrojeniu - poczytajcie trochę. Druga sprawa - gdybym robił zbrojenie to koszt płyty byłby o 40% większy - przeliczałem to - poza tym robiłem ją sam w niecały tydzień. Głownym jednak powodem dla którego są dwie warstwy jest brak zbrojenia. Kanaliza jest rozprowadzona pod płytą jak widać.

----------


## Barth3z

> ... a ogrzewanie zamierzam zatopić w płycie, przymocowane pomiędzy górnym i dolnym zbrojeniem.


A jak to chcesz wykonać ?? Masz na to jakiś patent ?

----------


## gall86

właśnie się nad tym w ostatnim czasie zastanawiam. mam kilka koncepcji, ale nie wiem ktora ostatecznie bedzie wykorzystana.

----------


## cefas

*gall86* też jestem ciekawy, podziel się pomysłami

----------


## gall86

szukam jakiegoś systemu  :big grin: , ale jak nie znajdę to planuję to zrobić tak, że po ułożeniu 1 warstwy zbrojenia ułożę podłogówkę wstępnie, aby było widać jak i gdzie przebiega, potem położę dystanse z pręta do oddzielenia warstw i będę mocował rurki na haczykach, które muszę zrobić. albo z najcienszego preta, albo z drutu - to musze przedyskutowac z kierbudem - chyba, ze macie jakis pomysl.

----------


## fotohobby

A jak będą układać górne zbrojenie, to te  pex-y będą już leżaly na dolnym ?

----------


## grzeniu666

@gall86, myślę że to dosłownie "ciężka sprawa", beton to może sponiewierać. Nie wiem jaki masz rozstaw tej podłogówki, jak nie gęsto (>=20cm) to może podwiesić pexy (ale może lepiej trytkami?) i lać beton między pexami (i bet-ruła nisko), coby go nie ściągał...? I z uwagą, czyli najpierw fragment pół grubości płyty, patrzysz czy pex jest w miarę na wierzchu (nie pchnięty betonem do spodu), i druga (wyższa) połowa, i może lepiej nie bezpośrednio tylko na jakąś pochylnie aby sobie zjeżdżał łagodniej a nie walił w dół. 
Pewnie lepiej zamiast podwieszać pexa do górnego, byłoby go złapać również do dolnego. Ogólnie chyba nie łatwa sprawa...

EDIT: albo zrób tę podłogówkę w miedzi  :big lol:  będzie sztywniej do betonowania

----------


## cefas

planuję u siebie do pierwszego zbrojenia przywiązać do prętów co 15cm, ale myślę że wzdłuż prętów zbrojeniowych osłabiłbym konstrukcję więc trzeba na środku oczka.

pytanie czy robić plastikiem czy aluminium z plastikiem?

----------


## [email protected]

> ..... albo zrób tę podłogówkę w miedzi  będzie sztywniej do betonowania



Bardzo dobre stwierdzenie :jaw drop:

----------


## kamilb1987b

widzę że temat umarł jakiś czas temu ale mam pytanie. ile trzeba wybrać ziemi pod płytę? jak wykopię ok 30cm ziemi z kamieniami to zaczyna się glina więc glinę też muszę wybrać czy na nią tłuczeń? czemu wszyscy co piszą dają piasek zamiast żwiru czy tłucznia? przecież piasek ciągnie wilgoć jak sto pieronów więc czemu piach? czy do wykopanej dziury można wsypać na sam dół na pierwsza warstwę gruz z rozbiórki starego domu? bo planuje stary dom rozebrać i obok postawić nowy na płycie i myslę jak to zrobić żeby było dobrze

----------


## vega1

bo piach 2x tańszy  :big grin: 

A temat umarł, bo wątek o płycie jest gdzie indziej...

----------


## kamilb1987b

dajcie adres na kontynuację tego wątku

----------


## [email protected]

> bo piach 2x tańszy 
> 
> A temat umarł, bo wątek o płycie jest gdzie indziej...


I lepiej się go ubija....

----------


## vega1

odpowiedni kamień można tak ubić że piasek może sobie pomarzyć  :smile:

----------


## kwasniak

Panowie dziś była pani geotechnik zrobiła cztery odwierty 3,5 metra i sondowanie w czterech otworach . Woda stwierdzona na 0,8-1,0 m grunty to piasek na całej głębokości pomiaru . Piasek to frakcja średnia i drobna z tego co mówiła badania sondą wypadły dobrze . Czy przy takich wysokich wodach mam się czy przejmować ? Tydzień temu leżał jeszcze śnieg ok 15-20 cm i mówi że to może być powód że woda jest wyżej.


Wyniki badań będę miał w połowie tygodnia.

----------


## kwasniak

Ups miało być w temacie płyta fundamentowa  :sad:

----------


## [email protected]

> odpowiedni kamień można tak ubić że piasek może sobie pomarzyć


Odpowiednim sprzętem piasek można ubić tak, że w zupełności wystarczy pod  dom .... mówię na swoim przykładzie

----------


## kamilb1987b

a jak głęboko trzeba kopać pod płytę? jak kopałem koło fundamentu w starym domu to po 30cm jest już glina tylko nie wiem jak głęboko.

----------


## vega1

> Odpowiednim sprzętem piasek można ubić tak, że w zupełności wystarczy pod  dom .... mówię na swoim przykładzie


ale ja nie pisałęm że piasek się nie nadaje. Nie rozumiem. Pisałem tylko że stosuje się piasek bo jest 2x tańszy a kamień można ubić lepiej niż piasek.

----------


## imrahil

ja uważam, że kamień jak się ubije to jest nie do ruszenia. z piaskiem gorzej. mam sporo kamienia pod domem, gdybym budował jeszcze raz, dałbym jeszcze mniej piasku.

----------


## elmo007

Właśnie szukam kruszywa na podbudowę. Nie mam pojęcia co kupić. Pospółkę proponują za 31zł/t. Piach około 20zł/t. Nie wiem tylko czy piach da się dobrze zagęścić ? Jeśli tak to jaki kupić ? Podobno niesort się nie nadaje, bo może zawierać glinę.
Czy pisek płukany to tzw. piasek rzeczny ? Jeśli tak, to podobno nie da się go zagęścić.

----------


## vega1

nie odsiany tłuczeń. Nadaje się świetnie a jest przy tym najtańszy.

----------


## [email protected]

> Właśnie szukam kruszywa na podbudowę. Nie mam pojęcia co kupić. Pospółkę proponują za 31zł/t. Piach około 20zł/t. Nie wiem tylko czy piach da się dobrze zagęścić ? Jeśli tak to jaki kupić ? Podobno niesort się nie nadaje, bo może zawierać glinę.
> Czy pisek płukany to tzw. piasek rzeczny ? Jeśli tak, to podobno nie da się go zagęścić.


spójrz w mój dziennik - zapewniam że piach da się świetnie ubić, zwłaszcza na budowie gdzie nie mamy do dyspozycji wielkich maszyn a jedynie różnej maści zagęszczarki

----------


## elmo007

> spójrz w mój dziennik - zapewniam że piach da się świetnie ubić, zwłaszcza na budowie gdzie nie mamy do dyspozycji wielkich maszyn a jedynie różnej maści zagęszczarki


Właśnie prawdopodobnie Twojego dziennika szukam. Czy to nie czasem Ty wykładałeś wykop dodatkową geowłókniną ? 
Nie potrafię dostać się do niego. Są tylko dwie strony.

----------


## fotohobby

> a jak głęboko trzeba kopać pod płytę? jak kopałem koło fundamentu w starym domu to po 30cm jest już glina tylko nie wiem jak głęboko.


Trzeba wymienić tyle, ile wymaga projektant.
Żeby projektant wiedział, ile trzeba wymienić gruntu potrzebuje badań geotechnicznych. Glina będzie najprawdopodobniej do wymiany na błębokość ok. metra

----------


## kamilb1987b

kopiąc koło fundamentu w starym domu żeby zobaczyć jak głęboki mam fundament  wykopałem na 1m i to była glina i na dodatek mokra, woda w dziurze do tej pory stoi a fundament ma 80cm. obawiam się że trochę za płytko więc dosłownie z tyłu myślę żeby dom postawić i zastanawiam się nad płytą. ale z tego co piszesz to bez geodety się nie obejdzie. będę musiał po jakiegoś zadzwonić i niech mi to oceni

----------


## fotohobby

Dzwoń raczej do geologów, nie geodetów  :smile: 
Mokra glina będzie do wymiany, więc już sobie to wpisz w koszta.

----------


## imrahil

> Dzwoń raczej do geologów, nie geodetów 
> Mokra glina będzie do wymiany, więc już sobie to wpisz w koszta.


i to spore, jeśli zdecydujesz się (lub raczej projektant) na coś innego niż piasek  :sad:

----------


## kamilb1987b

czyli najlepiej piasek sypać a nie np tłuczeń?

----------


## [email protected]

> Właśnie prawdopodobnie Twojego dziennika szukam. Czy to nie czasem Ty wykładałeś wykop dodatkową geowłókniną ? 
> Nie potrafię dostać się do niego. Są tylko dwie strony.


wejdź w dziennik w stopce - dokładnie wyłożyłem geowłókniną i to o dużej gramaturze, żeby nie wymywało mi przypadkiem piachu spod domu - koszt do przełknięcia - około 1tys.

----------


## [email protected]

jak Cię stać - piasek ubijesz dokładniej

----------


## vega1

co to znaczy dokładniej?

----------


## imrahil

wg mnie to powinien określić projektant. sypanie piasku do dziury kiedy w projekcie jest tłuczeń to nie jest najlepszy pomysł.

----------


## [email protected]

a w projekcie jest tłuczeń? w projekcie czego? geolog nie robi projektu? architekt na podstawie badania wskazuje grupę materiałów ale nie konretny. To ja decydowałem czym zasypuje. A tak w ogóle jeśli chodzi o zasyp - w czym piasek jest gorszy niż tłuczeń?

----------


## kamilb1987b

ponoć piasek ciągnie wilgoć z ziemi i lepszy jest żwir lub tłuczeń bo hamują

----------


## [email protected]

ale co hamują - skoro mam folię, 20cm styro EPS200, potem folia, 20cm betonu, 10cm styro podłoga i 7cm wylewka z ogrzewaniem podłogowym - to gdzie ta wilgoć mi się objawi? a poza tym tłuczeń czy żwir też potrafi być wilgotny. Poza tym tłuczeń - średnia cena 20-21zł za tone, żwir cena od 30zł wzwyż, a piasek  8-10zł - ja robiłem piaskiem i za wymiane gruntu u siebie zapłaciłem 12tys zł. płaciłem za piasek 11zł. Łatwo wyliczyć że przy tłuczniu zapłaciłbym jakieś 20-21tys, a przy żwirze w najtańszej wersji - 30tys. Wolałbym nową działkę kupić.

----------


## vega1

żwir się nie nadaje kompletnie.

----------


## kamilb1987b

jeżeli chodzi o płytę to piasek pewnie się nadaje ale chyba do zasypu zwykłego fundamentu piasek jest gorszy. tak twierdzi gościu na jednym składzie bud, odradzał mi piasek twierdząc że ciągnie wilgoć i lepszy jest żwir. ale pewnie jeżeli chodzi o płytę to nie ma to znaczenia bo i tak na ubita warstwę leje się chudziaka i na to styro i wilgoć raczej nie powinna iść.

----------


## [email protected]

ja nie lałem chudziaka pod płytę

----------


## imrahil

> a w projekcie jest tłuczeń? w projekcie czego? geolog nie robi projektu? architekt na podstawie badania wskazuje grupę materiałów ale nie konretny. To ja decydowałem czym zasypuje. A tak w ogóle jeśli chodzi o zasyp - w czym piasek jest gorszy niż tłuczeń?


mój konstruktor napisał w projekcie wyraźnie - wymienić grunt na tłuczeń, na to 10 cm piasku.

----------


## [email protected]

a u mnie była tylko w badaniach zalecana wymiana gruntu - na piasek - ale tylko w badaniach geologicznych, na ich podstawie konstruktor zalecil wymiane gruntu - być może material zalezy od reszty gruntu - jeśli wilgotny i malostabilny to może tłuczeń a jesli inny to piasek ale....u mnie byl nasypowy organiczny a wiec i wilgotny i niestabilny a mimo to mialem zalecenie co do piasku i konkretne wytyczne dot. ubijania i sondowania

----------


## kamilb1987b

imrahil a jak głęboko musiałeś kopać?

----------


## [email protected]

no właśnie - to dość istotna informacja

----------


## perm

> jeżeli chodzi o płytę to piasek pewnie się nadaje ale chyba do zasypu zwykłego fundamentu piasek jest gorszy. tak twierdzi gościu na jednym składzie bud, odradzał mi piasek twierdząc że ciągnie wilgoć i lepszy jest żwir. ale pewnie jeżeli chodzi o płytę to nie ma to znaczenia bo i tak na ubita warstwę leje się chudziaka i na to styro i wilgoć raczej nie powinna iść.


Niestety kompletnie to błędne. Pod płytą musi być warstwa nie podciągająca wody. Jakiś tłuczeń. Najtaniej chyba wychodzi pospółka. Pod nią może być wszystko co da się zagęścić do stopnia wymaganego w projekcie. Chudziak nie jest do niczego potrzebny.

----------


## yendrek3

nie wydaje mi sie zeby piasek podciagal tak wode. Moze do pewnego poziomu powyzej wod gruntowych ale nie pod sama plyte. Zrestza tam juz jest folia wiec tak naprawde nie donkca kumam jaki mialoby to miec skutek koncowy?

----------


## perm

> nie wydaje mi sie zeby piasek podciagal tak wode. Moze do pewnego poziomu powyzej wod gruntowych ale nie pod sama plyte. Zrestza tam juz jest folia wiec tak naprawde nie donkca kumam jaki mialoby to miec skutek koncowy?


Tu chodzi również o skuteczność odprowadzania wody do odwodnienia. Piasek podciąga mniej więcej dwa razy lepiej niż pospółka.

----------


## [email protected]

z tym że pospółka nie może być gliniasta jak to było w moim przypadku - piach 11 za tone, pospółka 12zł ale za to bardzo gliniasta stad moja decyzja byłą o piasku

----------


## hajnel

Kurde z skąd wy macie te ceny? Dzwoniłem dziś i u mnie np. pospółka piaskowo - żwirowa  z Kotlarni 36 zł/t netto
Kopalnia Jarub piasek II gat. 13,82 zł/t netto
BTW jakie liczyć zagęszczenie tzn. ile t na m3 wykopu?

----------


## perm

> ...
> BTW jakie liczyć zagęszczenie tzn. ile t na m3 wykopu?


Powinieneś mieć w projekcie, jak i rodzaj kruszywa.

----------


## [email protected]

srednio liczyłem około 2t na m3 (ubity) ale luzem to chyba jakies 1,7-1,8t/m3

----------


## kamilb1987b

> Niestety kompletnie to błędne. Pod płytą musi być warstwa nie podciągająca wody. Jakiś tłuczeń. Najtaniej chyba wychodzi pospółka. Pod nią może być wszystko co da się zagęścić do stopnia wymaganego w projekcie. Chudziak nie jest do niczego potrzebny.


czyli np jeżeli będzie trzeba kopać na 1,5m to na pierwszą warstwę mógłbym dać gruz z rozbiórki starego domu? na to zagęściłbym np piasek ok 50-100cm i resztę tłuczeń czy pospółkę ok 50cm? nadałoby się tak?

----------


## plusfoto

Tłuczeń ma jedną wadę. Kanalizację i przepusty trzeba zrobić przed jego usypaniem.

----------


## perm

> czyli np jeżeli będzie trzeba kopać na 1,5m to na pierwszą warstwę mógłbym dać gruz z rozbiórki starego domu? na to zagęściłbym np piasek ok 50-100cm i resztę tłuczeń czy pospółkę ok 50cm? nadałoby się tak?


Gruz to jest kruszywo którego parametrów nie sposób określić jak i stopnia zagęszczenia. Zapytaj projektanta albo kierbuda. Myślę, że nie powinno być problemu ale tak "na oko" ciężko coś powiedzieć.

----------


## kamilb1987b

gdzieś to muszę wysypać a wywozić się nie opłaca. a można płytę zrobić obok starego fundamentu? bo chciałbym na starym fundamencie postawić garaż i byłby połączony z domem który byłby na płycie? coś mniej więcej tak

----------


## perm

> gdzieś to muszę wysypać a wywozić się nie opłaca. a można płytę zrobić obok starego fundamentu? bo chciałbym na starym fundamencie postawić garaż i byłby połączony z domem który byłby na płycie? coś mniej więcej tak


 :smile:  A masz badania geologiczne? Co tam jest obok tego starego fundamentu? Nie ma gruzu? Śmieci? Płyta musi leżeć na jednolitej podbudowie, nie może być sytuacji, że część jest np na starym gruzie a część nie. Jeżeli nic tam nie ma to tylko jeszcze ktoś z wykształceniem i doświadczeniem to obejrzy i wyda opinię czy można garaż na tym postawić.

----------


## kamilb1987b

garaż może stać bo na chwilę obecną na tym fundamencie stoi stary dom który chce rozebrać i za nim na płycie postawić nowy dom. obok raczej nic nie ma. kiedyś rosły tam jabłonki a teraz zostały tylko korzenie które będę musiał wyrwać.

----------


## Richad72

Witam! 
Planuję wykonać płytę  fundamentową pod budynek gospodarczy. Na zagęszczone podłoże pójdzie folia, potem 15cm styropianu fundamentowego w dwóch warstwach .Szalunek będzie tracony ze styropianu 10cm , odpowiednie zbrojenie itd. Proszę o poradę odnośnie ułożenia folii , chodzi mi czy zawinąć ją po zalaniu na płytę opasając szalunki ze styropianu, czy może puścić ją wewnątrz szalunku a po zalaniu położyć na płycie pod ściany? Czy też całkowicie zostawić w gruncie ze spadkiem w kierunkach na zewnątrz od płyty?

----------


## aleksander909

w sumie kazda opcja wydaje sie sensowna ale ja bym zostawil calkowicie w ziemi

----------


## Richad72

Dzięki za podpowiedź , zastanawiam się jeszcze nad tym co zrobić w takim układzie ze styropianem na bokach płyty(szalunek) , czy zwyczajnie go zasypać czy może w jakiś sposób zabezpieczyć ,nie wiem,  siatka +klej ; może inaczej. Podpowiedzcie coś. :smile:

----------


## Richad72

:yes:  Płyta gotowa!

----------


## endodontist

Witam,

zastanawiam się nad płytą fundamentową w podpiwniczonym domu.
takie roziązanie wydaje mi się najbardziej sensowne:
*co, ile i jak zagęścić pod żelbetem (30 cm piasku)?
*15 cm XPS pod żelbetem (czy ma sens grubsza warstwa XPS)?
*15 cm XPS jako izolacja pinowa ścian nieco nad poziom 0 [do wysokości cokołu, wyżej izolacja: 20cm styropian
*grunt: glina a poniżej jakieś skały (wapienie jakieś chyba)
*ściany piwnic będą zaszalowane i wylane z betonu najprawdopodobniej, a nie z bloczków





[prawa część domu jest obecnie w projekcie na ławach, zastanawiam się też nad jej podpiwniczeniem na płycie]



co o tym myślicie? ma to jakieś większe wady? zalety to chyba szczelność, dobra izolacja i spore ograniczneie mostków?

proszę o pomoc/podpowiedzi/krytykę

----------


## מרכבה

2x robota z zacieraniem, wolę raz, czyli pod płytę ful izolacja. 
Całość opatulić 30cm grafitowego lub białego 40cm .. który mniej kosztowniejszy tego zastosuj ..
oczywiście białego trzeba dać więcej na podobny efekt, mimo to i tak wychodzi taniej ..
Plus dobra bryła domu, dobrze skomponowanie założeń koło pasywnych.
Nie warto oszczędzać  na tym co i tak będziesz musiał zrobić, czyli izolację.

----------

